# The waiting game



## sparkside1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all, I have been separated for 4 months now and my wife had an affair the moment I moved out! Now it appears that the OM doesn't want her and still loves his ex. Since then she has been more friendly and I have been using the 180 tactics for over a week. She is going away with our daughter for a week to a holiday camp to work through all the conflict, affair and judgements from her family. I feel like my hands are tied and need some advice as to what I should do next. We always talk and she has mentioned that if it didn't work out between us she would want to sell the house. Just her mentioning this doesn't fill me with confidence but she also knows that I've changed in many ways since we split. Basically, I spent too much time playing guitar and neglecting her needs. She knows that things could be different but seems to need to know how she can go back after moving on as she says. She cares for our daughter very well but has found a new independance in doing so and feels like our daughter is the only person in her life. I'm frustrated and sometimes think I should maybe date someone but then change my mind. What now?


----------

